# Instagram et Youtube violent mon espace sonore malgré le bouton Silence



## ccciolll (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté, à l'usage, que l'app YouTube semble systématiquement outrepasser le réglage du bouton silence (et même en le désactivant réactivant, ça ne change rien).

Quant à l'app Instagram, c'est plus hasardeux. De temps en temps, elle décide qu'elle peut balancer son dégueuli sonore malgré l'activation du bouton silence, mais ce n'est pas systématique. Et pour le coup, désactiver-réactiver le bouton semble efficace pour la remettre à sa place.

Est-ce qu'il y aurait un réglage que j'aurai accepté de façon un peu trop légère lors de l'installation de ces applis sans-gêne ? Ou qqchose à faire pour remettre les choses en ordre ? Parce que merde, c'est tout de même ce bouton qui devrait avoir la priorité absolue sur le reste, sinon autant l'enlever, car il donne une sensation de sécurité pas du tout avérée.

Vous me direz, qui installe des bouses sur son appareil doit s'attendre à en respirer l'odeur. Oui, bon, mais ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (30 Juillet 2022)

Je constate la même chose avec Instagram, qui a un don pour lancer tout seul ses videos stupides dans les pires moments, malgré l'activation du mode "muet".


----------



## Fonzerelli (30 Juillet 2022)

C’est tout à fait normal puisque ce bouton ne sert à désactiver que les alertes et les effets sonores.

si tu veux un iPhone complètement silencieux, le plus simple est de mettre la barre de volume à 0 depuis le Centre de contrôle, seule solution sur l’iPad d’ailleurs.


----------



## adamvy (14 Septembre 2022)

Depuis que Instagram a changé j'ai perdu énormément de visibilité et de like ! En effet maintenant sur nos feed nous avons beaucoup de suggestions de contenus qu'on ne suit pas au lieu d'avoir en majorité ceux des personnes que l'on suit .


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Septembre 2022)

Bon, bon, ils nous violent... mais on les a invités chez nous ! Il suffit de les mettre dehors, et ils ne harcèleront plus personne !


----------



## adamvy (1 Octobre 2022)

adamvy a dit:


> Depuis que Instagram downloader a changé j'ai perdu énormément de visibilité et de like ! En effet maintenant sur nos feed nous avons beaucoup de suggestions de contenus qu'on ne suit pas au lieu d'avoir en majorité ceux des personnes que l'on suit .


J'ai désinstallé le Intsgaram . application


----------



## adamvy (9 Octobre 2022)

Instagram était une bonne appli pour regarder et partager des photos. Elle est désormais polluée par des vidéos (réels) non voulues et sans intérêt ainsi que par des pubs en quantité excessive.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (9 Octobre 2022)

adamvy a dit:


> Instagram était une bonne appli pour regarder et partager des photos. Elle est désormais polluée par des vidéos (réels) non voulues et sans intérêt ainsi que par des pubs en quantité excessive.


C'est parce qu'Instagram, comme son grand frère Facebook, n'a jamais été vraiment conçu pour cet usage (regarder et partager des photos), mais plutôt pour le second (publicité)... C'est la raison d'être (et le mode économique) de ce genre de réseau prétendu "social".
Si vous voulez regarder des photos, des images, des créations et en partager, il existe d'autres plateformes (certaines depuis des années), qui ne sont pas "polluées" par la publicité.
Chaque chose a son usage, le méconnaître expose à ce genre de déconvenue.


----------



## ccciolll (10 Octobre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> C'est parce qu'Instagram, comme son grand frère Facebook, n'a jamais été vraiment conçu pour cet usage (regarder et partager des photos), mais plutôt pour le second (publicité)... C'est la raison d'être (et le mode économique) de ce genre de réseau prétendu "social".
> Si vous voulez regarder des photos, des images, des créations et en partager, il existe d'autres plateformes (certaines depuis des années), qui ne sont pas "polluées" par la publicité.
> Chaque chose a son usage, le méconnaître expose à ce genre de déconvenue.


Je suis d'accord sur le fait que le mode économique de FB, insta ou Yt soit de nous faire bouffer de la pub (ou a minima de récolter nos données).
Par contre, ça n'explique pas COMMENT (et je ne dis pas POURQUOI, car ça je vois bien l'idée, même si à mon avis c'est contre productif) ces applis peuvent outrepasser les réglages généraux d'iOS pour te balancer du son alors que tu as paramétré le silence.
En terme de "niveau de permission", si je puis dire, il me semble qu'un réglage général est supérieur au reste, et qu'on devrait au moins avoir la main là-dessus.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Octobre 2022)

@ccciolll Alors là je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Cela m'arrive parfois et c'est franchement désagréable.


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2022)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je suis d'accord sur le fait que le mode économique de FB, insta ou Yt soit de nous faire bouffer de la pub (ou a minima de récolter nos données).
> Par contre, ça n'explique pas COMMENT (et je ne dis pas POURQUOI, car ça je vois bien l'idée, même si à mon avis c'est contre productif) ces applis peuvent outrepasser les réglages généraux d'iOS pour te balancer du son alors que tu as paramétré le silence.
> En terme de "niveau de permission", si je puis dire, il me semble qu'un réglage général est supérieur au reste, et qu'on devrait au moins avoir la main là-dessus.



Entièrement d'accord c'est insupportable !! 

Comment peut-on soumettre des idées d'amélioration à Apple ?


----------



## Fonzerelli (26 Octobre 2022)

Comme dit, il faut mettre le volume à zéro, c’est facile dans le centre de contrôle. 






Même Apple Music diffuse du son avec le bouton silencieux, c’est donc bien le comportement par défaut: supprimer seulement les sonneries et les alertes.


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2022)

voila c'est exactement ce que certains d'entre nous aimerions ne pas avoir a faire quand nous utilisons le bouton silence (qui porte mal son nom finalement... )

Si au moins nous pouvions avoir le choix avec une option "SILENCE TOTAL" appel+ app ce serait top !


----------

